# Proposal for a new TUG forum - Buying my first timeshare



## ace2000 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm seeing more and more first-timers asking about purchasing a timeshare lately - perhaps it's just that time of year.  I think it would be very helpful to have a separate forum area where these questions are consolidated and people can come to get advice.

Denise has prepared an excellent set of questions that could help guide all of the "experts" in helping the individual in their buying process.  The advantage of a separate area is that it makes it an easier search and people can look through previous posts to find something similar to what they're already looking for.

Just an idea...  and I'm sure someone else could come up with a better name for it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 11, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Just an idea...  and I'm sure someone else could come up with a better name for it.



How about "Newbies Help"?


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 11, 2015)

Makai Guy said:


> How about "Newbies Help"?



Too much in there to sift through.  The advantage of a separate location is that it would be a lot easier to read, especially if the posts were strictly dedicated to responses geared toward's Denise's questions.  I think even TUG veterans could learn from this area also, just by reading everyone's thoughts.

I understand that you don't want a million forums out there also, so I'm sure you all can decide if it's worth it or not... just an idea.  But, it seems like an important enough topic to generate a separate area to.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 11, 2015)

The more forums, the harder any one of them is to find.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 11, 2015)

Makai Guy said:


> The more forums, the harder any one of them is to find.



I understand, but I guarantee that proposed forum would be more popular than some of the other ones out there.  I don't think it would be read by just Newbies.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 11, 2015)

*+1 for a new forum topic*

No 40+ year old thinks of themselves as a Newbie .... I think more people looking to buy their first timeshare would LOOK there.

"Newbies" could imply first time exchanging or to booking their float week or renting their unit or sending a friend ... even actually USING their resort for the first time (like what is included, things to bring...)

When I first booked a Wyndham vacation using the web site, it was to a resort just 75 minutes from my house. I wanted to figure out "the routine" before flying off 1300+ miles meeting up with my siblings and spouses to watch me check in. I wanted to look like a PRO at this timeshare thing. They sure were trusting me to have a roof over their heads for 6+ days.

And the powers to be rewarded me: Royal Vista in the VIP building (building #1) in a 3rd floor unit (above the dunes with full length balcony). That is where and when I took my avatar picture.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2015)

what would you suggest the newbie forum be named if you feel the elderly wouldnt look there?

how about "New to Timeshares?"


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> what would you suggest the newbie forum be named if you feel the elderly wouldnt look there?
> 
> how about "New to Timeshares?"



I like "New to Timesharing" instead of "Newbies," but not a new forum, entirely.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 11, 2015)

How about "Timeshares - WTF???".  

Seriously, the biggest hurdle anyone new to timeshares will face is making the leap to purchase.  If we can ease that process, I think it will help generate more interest in TUG and even help the whole industry.  How many get lost in the process?  How many are told on TUG to just read TUG and learn for awhile before purchasing (good advice by the way).  The point is you're really not going to learn how timesharing works until you jump into it.  I think we can make that road easier with Denise's questionnaire.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> How many are told on TUG to just read TUG and learn for awhile before purchasing (good advice by the way).



That is a common recommendation, but that is SELDOM the only advice they are given.  In most cases, Tuggers go out of their way to answer newbies' questions.

I don't believe that changing the title of the forum will have any impact what-so-ever on the advice given.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2015)

yea, im not against changing the name of the newbies forum at all if something better or more descriptive is thought of...seems like a perfectly valid suggestion to me.

however thats the whole reason that forum exists, I dont see a reason to duplicate it.

also note that denise's questionnaire used to be linked as a sticky in that forum, and is also an advice article.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 11, 2015)

I seldom agree with Brian (d'oh), but on this topic I do!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> also note that denise's questionnaire used to be linked as a sticky in that forum, and is also an advice article.



I don't know how it got taken down?  I can put it back.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 11, 2015)

Just to be clear - I wasn't talking about changing the name of a forum.  I was talking about a new forum or sub-forum.  

How about a main forum called "New to Timeshares" (or "Newbies") and sub forums under that called "Purchasing Your First Timeshare" and any other newbie topics that deserve to be split out - not many.

Again, by having one forum that contained discussions about making that first purchase (based off of the questionnaire), many could easily go back and read through the old posts and glean from previous advice.  Many are going to answer that questionnaire the same way and have the same objectives.

That's all.  Thanks for the consideration.  I understand either way, and one other concern I would have is  that area would be a lightning rod and attract people with hidden agendas.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

ace2000 - are you volunteering to be the moderator for the new forum?  Just so you know there will be a back ground check, drug testing, credit check, and strip search.  We are very careful on TUG...


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> ace2000 - are you volunteering to be the moderator for the new forum?  Just so you know there will be a back ground check, drug testing and credit check.  We are very careful on TUG...



Denise - it's good to know that Brian is careful... I've definitely been wondering about some of you all...  :hysterical:


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> ace2000 - are you volunteering to be the moderator for the new forum?  Just so you know there will be a back ground check, drug testing, credit check, and strip search.  We are very careful on TUG...



You forgot the hazing.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't see an overwhelming purpose or benefit of creating a separate forum.  I do like the idea of changing the name of the existing forum, but that's about it.  I imagine a lot of the folks who discover TUG are investigating whether they got a good deal on their retail timeshare, trying to figure out how to get out from under their existing timeshares, etc.  Adding a new forum seems like that adds more confusion than benefit.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> ace2000 - are you volunteering to be the moderator for the new forum?  Just so you know there will be a back ground check, drug testing, credit check, and strip search.  We are very careful on TUG...



And the mental acuity  & stress evaluation by a licensed SHRINK!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> And the mental acuity  & stress evaluation by a licensed SHRINK!



No - we use Dr. Phil for our psych evaluations, so you also have to go on TV….


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> No - we use Dr. Phil for our psych evaluations, so you also have to go on TV….



Dr. Phil and his wife are TV characters ... too slender and too sexy for us hillbilly timeshare hicks ... I think you are making up stuff . I know I am fine, but those TV people are strange - I think they print their own degrees and licenses.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

Actually - Dr. Phil isn't a doctor at all….  he let his license lapse.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> You forgot the hazing.



and the $799 "background search fee"...paid upfront!


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 11, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> and the $799 "background search fee"...paid upfront!



Which will go into escrow but be refunded to you upon completion of search.:rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2015)

any better ideas than "New To Timesharing?"


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> any better ideas than "New To Timesharing?"



How could there be a better idea?????


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> and the $799 "background search fee"...paid upfront!



Now Brian, we always preach on TUG to never pay upfront fees.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> How could there be a better idea?????



I like it, but I have no doubt there are some super creative folks on TUG!  

plus its been named newbies forum for over a decade...not like another 24 hours is going to hurt! :whoopie:


----------



## Jennie (Feb 12, 2015)

How about a title like:

URGENT INFO before buying a timeshare OR within 6 days after you did so.


That's how I found TUG about 20 years ago.
I was approached at the airport and agreed to attend a timeshare presentation to obtain free Disney tickets. 
I had no idea what a timeshare was. I purchased a week at a mediocre resort, paying way too much, and actually thinking it was a great deal. 

And then I found TUG and rescinded in time.

I'm sure people are still making purchases without research and thinking they got a good deal. If they are lucky enough to find TUG during the crucial rescind period, they can be "saved'.

But they are more likely to find the Forum in time if it contains a strong BEWARE wording


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 12, 2015)

see if that new look fits the bill.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 12, 2015)

I think it's an improvement!  And there's a simple typo fix out there... (Absolutely nothing is a "stupid question" when it _come sot_ Timeshares ask away!) 

It'll be interesting to see if it gets used more.

Thanks Brian!


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 12, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> any better ideas than "New To Timesharing?"


 
Perhaps a comsistent move of those types 0f posts to that thread, with a notification to the OP of the move


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 12, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> (Absolutely nothing is a "stupid question" when it _comes to_ Timeshares ask away!)



I guess there's that applicable saying "Don't be afraid to ask a stupid question  (eg. Someone just called me with a buyer for my timeshare and is willing to pay top dollar but want money for escrow and closing first.  What should I do?).  It's easier to handle than a stupid mistake (I just paid a cold caller $850 to sell my TS.  What should I do?)."


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 16, 2015)

I like the new title. Never really liked the term "newbie", kinds of had a negative tone.


----------



## pittle (Feb 21, 2015)

I agree with dioxide45 - the new title is much better than "Newbie".  I like it


----------

